# GUI Login screen is not coming by default in PC Linux OS



## motogeeeksatyam (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi to all,
My system configuration:
Intel Core 2 duo processor 32-bit.
Intel GM45 Express chipset family
Intel Wi-fi link 5100
ATI Mobility Radeon 4570
4 GB RAM.

Operating System : PC Linux OS 2010 KDE.

When the first time i installed this Linux (PC Linux OS) everything was fine.
Then at the time i Upgraded my system using the following command in terminal:

apt-get upgrade

It started Upgrading my system and after all the upgrading was done i restarted my system and then i was prompted on command line interface on "tty1" to Login rather than through a GUI Login manager.

When i log in through command line and type command :

startx

My GUI Desktop loads but i don't want my desktop like this .
I want to get back my GUI Login manager to come on boot up and i should directly get an GUI desktop as it was earlier before i upgraded my system.

I have also checked my inittab configuration file which is in:
/etc/inittab
it is fine (its default boot up is set to x11 as default).

Can anybody please help me for this issue.


----------

